# Ultimi sondaggi Tecnè:Berlusconi a +12 su Di Maio



## 7vinte (18 Gennaio 2018)

Ultimi sondaggi Tecnè: 

BERLUSCONI 39,2% 
DI MAIO 27,9% 
RENZI 25,2% 
GRASSO 6,3% 
ALTRI 1,4% 

Liste: 

Movimento 5 Stelle 27,9% 
Partito Democratico 21% 
Forza Italia 18,1% 
Lega 12,5% 
Liberi e Uguali 6,3% 
Fratelli d'Italia 5,2% 
Noi con l'Italia-UDC 2,7% 
+Europa 2% 
Altri 4,3%


----------



## fabri47 (18 Gennaio 2018)

E' già tutto scritto e dopo che Berlusconi ha affermato che lo ius soli si può fare, non ha fatto altro che rafforzare la mia tesi. Il nuovo pupazzo dell'UE. Berlusconi candidato preferito dalla UE, mia impressione


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Gennaio 2018)

Povero Salvini. Si troverà a fare il maggiordomo senza potere decisionale su quel vecchio decrepito


----------



## __king george__ (18 Gennaio 2018)

ero convinto che se la sarebbero giocati Silvio e i 5 stelle....invece sembra che Silvio sia in netto vantaggio e i 5 stello non stacchino poi cosi tanto Renzi.....mah staremo a vedere


----------



## sacchino (18 Gennaio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Povero Salvini. Si troverà a fare il maggiordomo senza potere decisionale su quel vecchio decrepito



Se si candidava da solo prendeva il 16/18 % (pirla lui)


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Gennaio 2018)

Il fatto che la Lega si sia di fatto venduta al nano è una cosa che pagheremo cara, butteremo altri 5 anni di governo dietro al nano e a tutto il mondo che ci prenderà per il culo. 

Arrivati a questo punto gli italiani voteranno il governo che si meritano, neanche me la prendo più. 

Non ci resta che aspettare la morte di Berlusconi così senza di lui non ci sarà uno squilibrio dovuto alle sue TV. 

Ricordatevi : Il primo che si lamenterà perche siamo nella M si prenderà solo insulti .


----------



## pazzomania (18 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il fatto che la Lega si sia di fatto venduta al nano è una cosa che pagheremo cara, butteremo altri 5 anni di governo dietro al nano e a tutto il mondo che ci prenderà per il culo.
> 
> Arrivati a questo punto gli italiani voteranno il governo che si meritano, neanche me la prendo più.
> 
> ...



Lollo, io un occhio lo butto sempre ma non mi considero un esperto di politica.

Non so ancora chi voterò, ma onestamente tra tutti non voterei nessuno. Il che è bruttissimo, non trovare nessuno che dia veramente fiducia.,


----------



## David Gilmour (18 Gennaio 2018)

Guardate che Tecnè fa i sondaggi per Tgcom24. Saranno un tantino di parte o no? Per i sondaggi bisogna sempre guardare il committente.


----------



## Smarx10 (18 Gennaio 2018)

Mah. Il centrodestra è in disaccordo su tutte le proposte. Berlusconi sembra il candidato più filo-europeista del momento, Salvini vuole uscire dall'UE. Salvini vuole abolire totalmente la legge Fornero, Berlusconi solo rivederne alcuni punti. Salvini dice di candidarsi come premier, Berlusconi dice che invece farà il ministro dell'interno. Anche le cifre della flat tax proposte dai due non coincidono. Mi sembra evidente che vinceranno le elezioni ma anche che rischiano di perdere la maggioranza alla prima proposta di legge.


----------



## wildfrank (18 Gennaio 2018)

Morale della favola: assisteremo a un governo caduto in un lampo, con rimpasto e ingresso nell'esecutivo di chissà quali elementi....


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2018)

Pazzesco. Ancora Silvio Berlusconi.

Io sono stra sicuro che questo tra 30-40 anni sarà ancora lì. Al SUO posto.


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Gennaio 2018)

Io non sono ne di sinistra, ne dei 5 stelle ne della destra moderata ma sono sicuro che vinceranno i 5 stelle


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Gennaio 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Guardate che Tecnè fa i sondaggi per Tgcom24. Saranno un tantino di parte o no? Per i sondaggi bisogna sempre guardare il committente.



Tecnè è l'unico sondaggio a dare FI a 18; tutti gli altri non gli fanno superare il 16.7


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Gennaio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lollo, io un occhio lo butto sempre ma non mi considero un esperto di politica.
> 
> Non so ancora chi voterò, ma onestamente tra tutti non voterei nessuno. Il che è bruttissimo, non trovare nessuno che dia veramente fiducia.,



Io guarda ho fatto questo ragionamento : 

Ho 3 possibilità di voto che sono destra sinistra o salto nel buio . La sinistra ha fallito ogni cosa fallibile negli ultimi 5 anni , la destra ha stuprato il paese per 20 anni . Il M5S sono gli unici che non so per certo che mi fregheranno , gli altri lo so già che mi fregheranno perché hanno avuto la possibilità di governare e non l hanno fatto . 

Rischiare per rischiare salto nel buio con i 5 stelle, almeno ci ho provato.


----------



## 7vinte (18 Gennaio 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Guardate che Tecnè fa i sondaggi per Tgcom24. Saranno un tantino di parte o no? Per i sondaggi bisogna sempre guardare il committente.



Lo dice anche euromedia per Rai. Dati uguali (Berlusconi 39 fi 18)


----------



## Smarx10 (18 Gennaio 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Guardate che Tecnè fa i sondaggi per Tgcom24. Saranno un tantino di parte o no? Per i sondaggi bisogna sempre guardare il committente.



Sicuramente arrotondano per eccesso sul centrodestra. Ma in questo momento il centrodestra è sicuro al 35% (15 FI e Lega, 5 Fratelli d'Italia) e stando anche bassi. I 5 stelle sono i più vicini e penso che restino sui 27-28%. Il vantaggio è troppo ampio. Penso che però ci sia davvero il rischio che salti la coalizione anche prima delle elezioni (o alla prima proposta di legge). Già il fatto che sul simbolo delle Lega ci sia scritto "Salvini premier" e il suo compagno di coalizione va in giro a dire che farà il ministro fa capire la situazione. Senza contare tutti i disaccordi delle proposte.


----------



## 7vinte (18 Gennaio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tecnè è l'unico sondaggio a dare FI a 18; tutti gli altri non gli fanno superare il 16.7



Guarda quelli euromedia per RAI (Governativa)


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Gennaio 2018)

Salvini se ha le palle va da solo e vota le leggi FONDAMENTALI per questo paese con il M5S . 
Se non lo fa e si candida con il Cancro di Berlusconi è solo un altro inutile ballista politico .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Gennaio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Guarda quelli euromedia per RAI (Governativa)


Noto, Index, Demopolis, Ipsos...


----------



## 7vinte (18 Gennaio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Noto, Index, Demopolis, Ipsos...



Euromedia ci ha sempre preso (2006 e 2013 unica che dava testa a testa Berlusconi-Prodi/Bersani) index da fi al 17,5%


----------



## Mr. Canà (18 Gennaio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ultimi sondaggi Tecnè:
> 
> BERLUSCONI 39,2%
> DI MAIO 27,9%
> ...



Ragazzi, io non vivo in Italia da 15 anni ormai... ma questi sondaggi sono credibili? Volete dirmi che (almeno) per un'altra legislatura sarò sicuro di non tornare a vivere nel Belpaese (non che sia nei miei piani, però non si sa mai)?


----------



## Jaqen (18 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io guarda ho fatto questo ragionamento :
> 
> Ho 3 possibilità di voto che sono destra sinistra o salto nel buio . La sinistra ha fallito ogni cosa fallibile negli ultimi 5 anni , la destra ha stuprato il paese per 20 anni . Il M5S sono gli unici che non so per certo che mi fregheranno , gli altri lo so già che mi fregheranno perché hanno avuto la possibilità di governare e non l hanno fatto .
> 
> Rischiare per rischiare salto nel buio con i 5 stelle, almeno ci ho provato.



Sei sicuro che abbia fallito davvero così tanto? Per me no. E non si poteva nemmeno fare troppo visto che NON si può


----------



## MaschioAlfa (18 Gennaio 2018)

I bei tempi in cui Silvio prendeva il mio voto con l acquisto di un top player per l AC MILAN sono lontani....


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Gennaio 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro che abbia fallito davvero così tanto? Per me no. E non si poteva nemmeno fare troppo visto che NON si può



Si , diciamo che non ha fatto. 

Comunque da parte mia credo che un governo di B sia ben peggiore di un governo PD


----------



## Moffus98 (18 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il fatto che la Lega si sia di fatto venduta al nano è una cosa che pagheremo cara, butteremo altri 5 anni di governo dietro al nano e a tutto il mondo che ci prenderà per il culo.
> 
> Arrivati a questo punto gli italiani voteranno il governo che si meritano, neanche me la prendo più.
> 
> ...



Io sono sconcertato. Ma come si fa a votare ancora il nano? A sto punto meglio i 5 stelle...


----------



## juventino (18 Gennaio 2018)

Il Centrodestra per me è già sopra il 40, ampiamente; non dimenticatevi che Silvio e co. sono sempre risultati sottostimati ai sondaggi. Detto ciò mi auguro che B. mantenga la leggendaria nomea di ballista anche con l’UE. Ricordatevi che parliamo sempre di Silvio Berlusconi, rendetevi conto a Bruxelles stanno talmente disperati che gli tocca affidarsi all’uomo più inaffidabile della storia d’Italia.
Detto ciò, queste elezioni non cambieranno una cippa lippa in questo paese, tocca sperare soltanto che Berlusca, Salvino o chi per loro si limitino a fare meno danni possibili (l’esatto opposto delle devastazioni operate dal PD negli ultimi 5 anni).


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Gennaio 2018)

I sondaggi sono mendaci; anche Tecnè usa le telefonate, chi risponde è gente che ha tempo da perdere e cmq uno può dire quello che vuole trollando.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Gennaio 2018)

Cyborg-Silvio è un martello..ormai sta in tv/radio ogni 20 minuti..
La cosa imbarazzante è che va promettendo le stesse cose che ha promesso per 25 anni senza mai farle..e ancora gli credono!!


----------



## DrHouse (19 Gennaio 2018)

come nel 2013, credo che i sondaggi perderanno ancora tanta credibilità a marzo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2018)

Io quelli che votano Silvio li vedo come 50/60enni che piuttosto che cambiare il loro status quo con il M5S si farebbero sparare.

Intanto i loro figli sono disoccupati e senza prospettive di vita


----------



## vota DC (19 Gennaio 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro che abbia fallito davvero così tanto? Per me no. E non si poteva nemmeno fare troppo visto che NON si può



Eletti per smacchiare il giaguaro finiscono per fare io referendum costituzionale che voleva Gelli e abolire l'articolo 18 che nemmeno Berlusconi osava tanto. Non solo zero obiettivi elettorali, ma hanno pure fatto il lavoro sporco del centrodestra.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io quelli che votano Silvio li vedo come 50/60enni che piuttosto che cambiare il loro status quo con il M5S si farebbero sparare.
> 
> Intanto i loro figli sono disoccupati e senza prospettive di vita



Anche 70enni credimi...
Il problema è che sta gente pensa davvero che il nano sia un uomo che il mondo ci invidia..mentre i 5S sono degli improvvisati..

Per loro con Silvio "si stava meglio"


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Anche 70enni credimi...
> Il problema è che sta gente pensa davvero che il nano sia un uomo che il mondo ci invidia..mentre i 5S sono degli improvvisati..
> 
> Per loro con Silvio "si stava meglio"



Io per lavoro ho girato tantissimo e ti posso assicurare che nel resto del mondo il nano è visto come un mafioso pagliaccio .

Voi immaginate che immagine daremo al mondo eleggendo un 82enne ( 87 a fine mandato ) pregiudicato e simbolo del fallimento italico nel mondo .


----------



## pazzomania (19 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io per lavoro ho girato tantissimo e ti posso assicurare che nel resto del mondo il nano è visto come un mafioso pagliaccio .
> 
> Voi immaginate che immagine daremo al mondo eleggendo un 82enne ( 87 a fine mandato ) pregiudicato e simbolo del fallimento italico nel mondo .



In Argentina lo conoscevano tutti Berlusconi, quasi un idolo bizzarro più che per qualità politiche.


----------



## DrHouse (19 Gennaio 2018)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Eletti per smacchiare il giaguaro finiscono per fare io referendum costituzionale che voleva Gelli e abolire l'articolo 18 che nemmeno Berlusconi osava tanto. Non solo zero obiettivi elettorali, ma hanno pure fatto il lavoro sporco del centrodestra.



premetto che concordo con la breve ma corretta analisi.

però prendo questo per sottolineare un fatto importante: le persone che hanno una posizione politica di centrodestra perchè criticano certe operazioni renziane, se dovrebbero essere parte del loro credo? e perchè dovrebbero votare un centrodestra che dal 1994 ad oggi ha fatto zero leggi utili al centrodestra?
a meno che non si considerano i vari indulti, la depenalizzazione del falso in bilancio, la riduzione delle prescrizioni per l'evasione, ecc... come manovre di centrodestra. però in quel caso dovremmo dire che i votanti di centrodestra hanno l'evasione fiscale come credo politico, e onestamente (da super partes più o meno) non mi sento di dirlo.
piuttosto credo che questo centrodestra lo abbia come credo.
e chi di centrodestra non è evasore, ma onesto cittadino, dovrebbe dissociarsi.


----------



## Miro (19 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io quelli che votano Silvio li vedo come 50/60enni che piuttosto che cambiare il loro status quo con il M5S si farebbero sparare.
> 
> *Intanto i loro figli sono disoccupati e senza prospettive di vita*



Ma va, se ci fai caso 50-60enni che votano Berlusconi sono quelli di classe medio-alta, e i loro figli sono perlopiù degli incapaci messi a lavorare grazie a conoscenze. 

Gli altri 50-60enni sono anche peggio, votano PD.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io per lavoro ho girato tantissimo e ti posso assicurare che nel resto del mondo il nano è visto come un mafioso pagliaccio .
> 
> Voi immaginate che immagine daremo al mondo eleggendo un 82enne ( 87 a fine mandato ) pregiudicato e simbolo del fallimento italico nel mondo .



Sarebbe il colpo di grazia definitivo ad ogni credibilità dell'Italia..diverremmo gli zimbelli (giustamente) del mondo..

Poi già mi immagino il nano che riceve Trump...roba da horror


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Gennaio 2018)

La sinistra non vuole una valenza diversa del voto sulla base dell'istruzione o dell'intelligenza perchè sanno che perderebbero. Fondano il proprio potere sull'ignoranza, un ignorante analfabeta vale quanto quello di un saggio. La "credibilità" di cui si parla vale meno di zero, cioè vale per chi non è capace di avere una propria opinione, è conformismo superficiale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> La sinistra non vuole una valenza diversa del voto sulla base dell'istruzione o dell'intelligenza perchè sanno che perderebbero. Fondano il proprio potere sull'ignoranza, un ignorante analfabeta vale quanto quello di un saggio. La "credibilità" di cui si parla vale meno di zero, cioè vale per chi non è capace di avere una propria opinione, è conformismo superficiale.



un vecchio adagio raccontava che andrebbe istituito un Q.I. minimo per il voto perchè salvo rare eccezioni l'ignorante non vota per coscienza presa ma per cosa gli dice la TV. 

Infatti le stesse persone che guardano " Amici di Maria De Filippi " oppure " l'isola dei famosi " sono gli stessi che buttano letteralmente il loro voto eleggendo ancora una volta il loro carnefice. 

Comunque lo ripeterò fino alla morte :

Se l'italiano voterà ANCORA una volta il nano o la lega e manderà al governo ANCORA gli stessi politici che hanno mandato l'Italia dove siamo oggi DEVE STARE IN SILENZIO. 
Avete voluto Berlusconi ? bene , ora state in silenzio e non voglio sentire un solo lamento.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In Argentina lo conoscevano tutti Berlusconi, quasi un idolo bizzarro più che per qualità politiche.



Guarda io tutti i giorni ho a che fare con persone che arrivano da tutto il mondo e per lavoro vado a suonare un po' ovunque . 

Ti posso assicurare che in ogni parte io vada dopo ITALIA - PIZZA - MAFIA c'è BERLUSCONI - BUNGABUNGA . 

Capisci perchè poi siamo visti come gli zimbelli del mondo ? come gli stupidi che buttano via un patrimonio importantissimo che hanno eleggendo RETROGRADI di 82 anni. 

Io divento letteralmente matto, abbiamo la possibilità almeno di affidarci al M5S che non sarà il miglior partito della terra e avrà sicuramente i suoi difetti ma ALMENO sono sicuro che non sono dei ladri. 

Questa cosa non riesco ad accettare delle prossime elezioni, il fatto che gli italiani abbiano li a pochi cm la possibilità di svolta ( o perlomeno la possibilità di svolta con un salto nel buio ) e invece no . Saremo costretti ancora una volta per colpa dei vecchi elettori a sorbirci 5 anni di Berlusconi. 

Forse qualcuno di voi non ha capito che oramai è diventata una guerra culturale : 

O noi o loro, o noi che speriamo in un cambio repentino di questa italia o loro che vogliono lasciare tutto com'è perchè tanto " va bene cosi " . 

*O prendiamo coscienza del problema e ci alziamo a combattere o moriremo sotto i colpi di chi lo status quo non lo vuole cambiare. *


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2018)

Per me Berlusconi è sovrastimato ed il 5 Stelle sottostimato. Ed ogni volta che Berlusconi parla male dei grillini (cioè sempre), non fa altro che favorirli. Poi magari il centrodestra alla fine stravincerà le elezioni, ma il Movimento non lo vedo per niente spacciato anzi. 

La cosa più triste non è neanche chi vincerà, ma il casino che uscirà dopo il voto dove, molto probabilmente, non avremo un governo ancora una volta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per me Berlusconi è sovrastimato ed il 5 Stelle sottostimato. Ed ogni volta che Berlusconi parla male dei grillini (cioè sempre), non fa altro che favorirli. Poi magari il centrodestra alla fine stravincerà le elezioni, ma il Movimento non lo vedo per niente spacciato anzi.
> 
> La cosa più triste non è neanche chi vincerà, ma il casino che uscirà dopo il voto dove, molto probabilmente, non avremo un governo ancora una volta.



Fabri te lo dico adesso e segnatelo : 

F.I. e Lega si separeranno alla prima difficoltà , troppo di vedute diverse basta guarda adesso che Berlusconi si vende come presidente e lo stesso fa Salvini. 

Quindi torneremo ad avere un duopolio con F.I. e PD. che torneranno a fare i loro porci comodi come sempre. 

A rompere il giochino può pensarci la lega con Salvini che se solo avesse le balle per votare le leggi giuste con il M5S potrebbe far saltare il banco ai ladroni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Gennaio 2018)

Stiamo per andare a votare e ci sono milioni di italiani BABBEI (e lo dico senza paura di offendere) che stanno per dare il loro sostegno ad un 82enne che ieri sera stava a quinta colonna su Rete 4 a raccontare di quando lui e confalonieri erano dai salesiani e facevano la gara a chi faceva la pipi più lontano..

Ma rendiamoci conto..questo è malto di mente, e sta propinando balle a destra e a manca e i soliti giornalai lo assecondano, adesso pure quelli di "sinistra" perché è evidente che solo lui può salvarli dai 5S che gli chiuderebbero i rubinetti

Italia: mafia e parrocchie


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Fabri te lo dico adesso e segnatelo :
> 
> F.I. e Lega si separeranno alla prima difficoltà , troppo di vedute diverse basta guarda adesso che Berlusconi si vende come presidente e lo stesso fa Salvini.
> 
> ...


Infatti l'ho detto che non ci sarà un governo ed una delle situazioni dette da te è tra quelle più possibili.


----------



## Gunnar67 (19 Gennaio 2018)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Morale della favola: assisteremo a un governo caduto in un lampo, con rimpasto e ingresso nell'esecutivo di chissà quali elementi....



Esatto. E per rimediare ai disastri che avranno fatto quelli che governeranno "in un lampo", i nuovi "elementi" dovranno fare delle manovre che faranno sembrare la Fornero un angioletto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Gennaio 2018)

I sondaggi sono falsi, a seconda di chi li commissiona sono tutti diversi. In particolare la ghisleri è da sempre berlusconiana. L'unico un po' indipendente è Masia per la7, ricordo che era l'unico che aveva in parte previsto il boom pd alle europee 2014.

Secondo me il cdx arriverà al 40% o comunque vicino (è sottostimato dai sondaggi, anche in Sicilia a novembre davano 34/35 e invece le liste hanno ottenuto il 42, in regioni come Lombardia e Veneto si potrebbe sfondare il 50%, la lega poi va molto bene nelle regioni storicamente rosse).
Il m5s secondo me intercetterà parecchio astensionismo al momento stesso del voto, ma più di un 28% è dura, al nord i grillini sono debolissimi e al centro-sud devono battersi tra le regioni rosse che votano pd a prescindere e al sud dove il cdx rimane il più forte
Il csx tiene solo grazie alle regioni rosse, fatico a immaginare il pd sopra il 20%, i sondaggi storicamente hanno sempre sovrastimato la sinistra (2001, 2006, 2008 e soprattutto 2013, sempre un 5% di troppo attribuito)

La cosa incredibile è che in queste elezioni ottenere la maggioranza al senato sarà più facile che alla camera. Se ci fosse stato il mattarellum il cdx aveva le elezioni in pugno


----------



## ps18ps (19 Gennaio 2018)

scusate se mi intrometto, ma leggendo i vostri commenti leggo cose che sento dire da 20 anni, e sopratutto il demonizzare l'avversario e ritenersi superiore rispetto a chi vota diversamente. Il mio non vuole essere un'accusa a qualcuno, ma un discorso generale. Io trovo che non serva attaccare l'avversario e sbeffeggiare i suoi elettori, ma avere un'idea chiara su quello che voglio proporre e capire eventualmente perchè non piaccia la mia idea. Questi attacchi invece non fanno altro che radicalizzare i voto e allontanare chi non ha un'idea precisa. Il mio non voleva essere un'atto d'accusa o denigratorio verso qualcuno, ma una semplice riflessione. Scusate del disturbo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Gennaio 2018)

Che vincerà Berlusconi è scontato. L'ho capito da quando anni fa un mio amico di estrema sinistra, che ha sempre votato partiti come rifondazione, SEL e compagnia cantante mi è venuto a dire che è meglio Berlusconi del m5s. Se me lo dice un moderato o qualunque altra persona apolitica non avrei problemi col suo pensiero onestamente, ma vedere gente che per anni ha odiato Berlusconi, gli ha imputato di tutto e di più fare sti discorsi è qualcosa di abominevole. 


Comunque spero vinca il Berlusca. Per il m5s è ancora troppo presto. La chance vera ci sarà tra una quindicina d'anni, quando sarà sparita del tutto la generazione locusta di questo paese. La base elettorale maggiore dei vecchi partiti è comunque quella li. Bisogna vedere se il m5s riuscirà a mantenere il consenso e quel 25% circa. Se lo tiene tra 15 anni non ce ne sarà più per nessuno. Chissà che paese ci sarà però...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Gennaio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Stiamo per andare a votare e ci sono milioni di italiani BABBEI (e lo dico senza paura di offendere) che stanno per dare il loro sostegno ad *un 82enne che ieri sera stava a quinta colonna su Rete 4 a raccontare di quando lui e confalonieri erano dai salesiani e facevano la gara a chi faceva la pipi più lontano..*
> 
> Ma rendiamoci conto..questo è malto di mente, e sta propinando balle a destra e a manca e i soliti giornalai lo assecondano, adesso pure quelli di "sinistra" perché è evidente che solo lui può salvarli dai 5S che gli chiuderebbero i rubinetti
> 
> Italia: mafia e parrocchie



Ahahahaha che degrado mamma mia!


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2018)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> scusate se mi intrometto, ma leggendo i vostri commenti leggo cose che sento dire da 20 anni, e sopratutto il demonizzare l'avversario e ritenersi superiore rispetto a chi vota diversamente. Il mio non vuole essere un'accusa a qualcuno, ma un discorso generale. Io trovo che non serva attaccare l'avversario e sbeffeggiare i suoi elettori, ma avere un'idea chiara su quello che voglio proporre e capire eventualmente perchè non piaccia la mia idea. Questi attacchi invece non fanno altro che radicalizzare i voto e allontanare chi non ha un'idea precisa. Il mio non voleva essere un'atto d'accusa o denigratorio verso qualcuno, ma una semplice riflessione. Scusate del disturbo.



È finito il tempo delle scuse e dell essere accomodanti , se dopo 30 anni di strupri alla nostra nazione sei ancora convinto che un 82enne che ti ha già governato 2 volte sia la cura del male creato da lui non c’e da discutere . 

Semplicemente non hai le basi storico/politiche per valutare la situazione razionalmente , non è colpa tua ( tua è un esempio non mi riferisco a te )


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Che vincerà Berlusconi è scontato. L'ho capito da quando anni fa un mio amico di estrema sinistra, che ha sempre votato partiti come rifondazione, SEL e compagnia cantante mi è venuto a dire che è meglio Berlusconi del m5s. Se me lo dice un moderato o qualunque altra persona apolitica non avrei problemi col suo pensiero onestamente, ma vedere gente che per anni ha odiato Berlusconi, gli ha imputato di tutto e di più fare sti discorsi è qualcosa di abominevole.
> 
> 
> Comunque spero vinca il Berlusca. Per il m5s è ancora troppo presto. La chance vera ci sarà tra una quindicina d'anni, quando sarà sparita del tutto la generazione locusta di questo paese. La base elettorale maggiore dei vecchi partiti è comunque quella li. Bisogna vedere se il m5s riuscirà a mantenere il consenso e quel 25% circa. Se lo tiene tra 15 anni non ce ne sarà più per nessuno. Chissà che paese ci sarà però...



Ma poi sta generazione di 60/70enni che lo votano ( lui come il Pd sia chiaro ) ma dove vivono ? Si informano ? Se sono tutti come gli elettori di Silvio che scrivono qui “ Mangano non era una un Mafioso “ cit capisco il perché decidano di votarlo . 

Semplicemente non conoscono la storia


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Gennaio 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ahahahaha che degrado mamma mia!



Imbarazzante..si è pure alzato in piedi mimando il gesto di urinare..proprio come i vecchi andati fuori di zucca (che poi è quello che è)


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Gennaio 2018)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> scusate se mi intrometto, ma leggendo i vostri commenti leggo cose che sento dire da 20 anni, e sopratutto il demonizzare l'avversario e ritenersi superiore rispetto a chi vota diversamente. Il mio non vuole essere un'accusa a qualcuno, ma un discorso generale. *Io trovo che non serva attaccare l'avversario e sbeffeggiare i suoi elettori, ma avere un'idea chiara su quello che voglio proporre e capire eventualmente perchè non piaccia la mia idea.* Questi attacchi invece non fanno altro che radicalizzare i voto e allontanare chi non ha un'idea precisa. Il mio non voleva essere un'atto d'accusa o denigratorio verso qualcuno, ma una semplice riflessione. Scusate del disturbo.



Ma Scusa, qualsiasi cosa proponga berlusconi ormai anche un sasso capirebbe che è una balla..che senso ha discuterne?
è evidente che se uno vota silvio rientra in queste categorie:
- Vecchio
- Scemo
- Vecchio-scemo
- Nostalgico
- Persona che vota a simpatia fregandosene del paese tanto lui per qualche ragione è tranquillo sul proprio futuro
- Uno che pur di ammettere che ha votato un pagliaccio continua a votarlo per farsi vedere integerrimo (questo però è più un atteggiamento di sinistra)


----------



## juventino (19 Gennaio 2018)

Io non capisco perché vi infervorate così tanto; anche se le elezioni per assurdo le dovesse vincere Giggino Di Maio non cambierebbe un tubo per il semplice motivo che l'Italia, assieme ad altri paesi dell'Europa meridionale, ha perso la sua sovranità nazionale e monetaria. Finché l'Italia sta nell'UE la situazione di questo paese non cambierà mai perché:
1-Chiunque vada al governo ha pochissimi margini (per dire inesistenti) per adottare misure economiche e statali finalizzate alla crescita
2-L'Italia ha una serie di problematiche endemiche (mafia, immigrazione ecc.) che ovviamente non possono essere risolte senza risolvere il punto 1


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perché vi infervorate così tanto; anche se le elezioni per assurdo le dovesse vincere Giggino Di Maio non cambierebbe un tubo per il semplice motivo che l'Italia, assieme ad altri paesi dell'Europa meridionale, ha perso la sua sovranità nazionale e monetaria. Finché l'Italia sta nell'UE la situazione di questo paese non cambierà mai perché:
> 1-Chiunque vada al governo ha pochissimi margini (per dire inesistenti) per adottare misure economiche e statali finalizzate alla crescita
> 2-L'Italia ha una serie di problematiche endemiche (mafia, immigrazione ecc.) che ovviamente non possono essere risolte senza risolvere il punto 1


 Vero però da italiano SANO mi sento più rappresentato da Giggino che da un pedofilo pregiudicato socio di un mafioso


----------



## ps18ps (19 Gennaio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma Scusa, qualsiasi cosa proponga berlusconi ormai anche un sasso capirebbe che è una balla..che senso ha discuterne?
> è evidente che se uno vota silvio rientra in queste categorie:
> - Vecchio
> - Scemo
> ...



concordo anch'io che tutto quello che dice berlusconi è una balla, anche perchè dice le stesse cose del 94. però trovo che denigrare chi lo vota, o che vota qualsiasi altro partito, non sia utile tutto qui


----------



## ps18ps (19 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vero però da italiano SANO mi sento più rappresentato da Giggino che da un pedofilo pregiudicato socio di un mafioso



io mi ritengo altrettanto sano, ma non mi sento rappresentato minimamente da nessuno dei due. Però capisco il motivo perchè tu ti senti rappresentato da lui, è capibile.


----------



## ps18ps (19 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> È finito il tempo delle scuse e dell essere accomodanti , se dopo 30 anni di strupri alla nostra nazione sei ancora convinto che un 82enne che ti ha già governato 2 volte sia la cura del male creato da lui non c’e da discutere .
> 
> Semplicemente non hai le basi storico/politiche per valutare la situazione razionalmente , non è colpa tua ( tua è un esempio non mi riferisco a te )



secondo me questa volta chi vota centrodestra (perchè se vince il centrodestra è grazie ai voti tra fi e lega) ha ragioni diverse rispetto alle precedenti. O almeno tanti che votano FI ormai lo votano da sempre. Quello che faccio fatica comprendere è come fa un elettore moderato votare quella coalizione. Ma occorrerebbe probabilmente uno studio molto più approfondito.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perché vi infervorate così tanto; anche se le elezioni per assurdo le dovesse vincere Giggino Di Maio non cambierebbe un tubo per il semplice motivo che l'Italia, assieme ad altri paesi dell'Europa meridionale, ha perso la sua sovranità nazionale e monetaria. Finché l'Italia sta nell'UE la situazione di questo paese non cambierà mai perché:
> 1-Chiunque vada al governo ha pochissimi margini (per dire inesistenti) per adottare misure economiche e statali finalizzate alla crescita
> 2-L'Italia ha una serie di problematiche endemiche (mafia, immigrazione ecc.) che ovviamente non possono essere risolte senza risolvere il punto 1


Amen. Che poi, diciamocelo, io mi chiedo come faccia a governare un paese uno che non ha saputo gestire un direttorio del suo partito (cosa che convinse Grillo a tornare al comando del Movimento dopo il passo indietro di mesi prima). Questo INDIPENDENTEMENTE da tutti i criminali che ci hanno governato, anzi, pure io spero che vinca più un Di Maio o un Salvini che almeno sono facce nuove, piuttosto che Renzi o Berlusconi, però la realtà è quella che hai detto tu. La corruzione non è l'unico problema della crisi di questo paese, purtroppo. 

La verità è che manca un leader di personalità che sia capace quantomeno di ricattare quei mafiosi dell'UE e farli c....e sotto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2018)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> io mi ritengo altrettanto sano, ma non mi sento rappresentato minimamente da nessuno dei due. Però capisco il motivo perchè tu ti senti rappresentato da lui, è capibile.



Cosa non ti rappresenta di Di Maio ?


----------



## rot-schwarz (19 Gennaio 2018)

la gente vota berlusconi anche se ha fatto schifo, perche' l'alternativa fa ancora piu' schifo..se i cinque stelle rappresenstano la nuove generazione d'italia allora buona notte..il secondo motivo..l'italia sicuramente vira tradizionalmente verso centro-destra, hanno votato una volta renzi e la sinistra ma una seconda volta difficile..e dopo per dire la verita' non so se andro a votare..perche non cambiera' niente perche' gli italiani quelli vecchi vogliono mantenere lo status quo, e la nuova generazione e' ancora peggio..niente roforme niente cambiamento..riforme in italia n on li vuole nessuno..le riforme all'inizio sono dolori ma all fine aprofittono tutti..il mondo del lavoro troppo rigido..troppe leggi..il sistema italia troppo lento..la produttivita' troppo bassa..se l'italia vuole essere piu' competitiva..i salari non possono salire per i prossimi 5 anni...dal 2001 in Italia i salari sonio cresciuti del 25 %, in francia 15%, in Germania il 7 % e in spagna il 5 T%..come de funzionare una economia se la produttivita' e bassa e i salari sono troppo alti..


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Amen. Che poi, diciamocelo, io mi chiedo come faccia a governare un paese uno che non ha saputo gestire un direttorio del suo partito (cosa che convinse Grillo a tornare al comando del Movimento dopo il passo indietro di mesi prima). Questo INDIPENDENTEMENTE da tutti i criminali che ci hanno governato, anzi, pure io spero che vinca più un Di Maio o un Salvini che almeno sono facce nuove, piuttosto che Renzi o Berlusconi, però la realtà è quella che hai detto tu. La corruzione non è l'unico problema della crisi di questo paese, purtroppo.
> 
> La verità è che manca un leader di personalità che sia capace quantomeno di ricattare quei mafiosi dell'UE e farli c....e sotto.



Utopia , iniziamo a pensare alle cose vicine a noi : ad un piano per le energie rinnovabili ad una legge anticorruzione a quelle piccole cose che sono fattibili domani mattina se non fossimo governati da mafiosi


----------



## ps18ps (19 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cosa non ti rappresenta di Di Maio ?



le sue idee politiche, per la maggior parte non mi convincono, o comunuqe mi convincono meno di altri. Ovviamente non tutto quello che dicono loro sia sbagliato, anzi hanno fatto anche molte proposte intelligenti in questi anni, ma in generale mi vedo distante dalle loro idee.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> la gente vota berlusconi anche se ha fatto schifo, perche' l'alternativa fa ancora piu' schifo..se i cinque stelle rappresenstano la nuove generazione d'italia allora buona notte..il secondo motivo..l'italia sicuramente vira tradizionalmente verso centro-destra, hanno votato una volta renzi e la sinistra ma una seconda volta difficile..e dopo per dire la verita' non so se andro a votare..perche non cambiera' niente perche' gli italiani quelli vecchi vogliono mantenere lo status quo, e la nuova generazione e' ancora peggio..niente roforme niente cambiamento..riforme in italia n on li vuole nessuno..le riforme all'inizio sono dolori ma all fine aprofittono tutti..il mondo del lavoro troppo rigido..troppe leggi..il sistema italia troppo lento..la produttivita' troppo bassa..se l'italia vuole essere piu' competitiva..i salari non possono salire per i prossimi 5 anni...dal 2001 in Italia i salari sonio cresciuti del 25 %, in francia 15%, in Germania il 7 % e in spagna il 5 T%..come de funzionare una economia se la produttivita' e bassa e i salari sono troppo alti..



Cioè critichi tutto e tutti ma gli unici che vogliono cambiare lo status quo ( il M5S ) non vanno bene ? 
È una contraddizione


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Gennaio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante..si è pure alzato in piedi mimando il gesto di urinare..proprio come i vecchi andati fuori di zucca (che poi è quello che è)



Fra le risate di gusto degli astanti, immagino.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Gennaio 2018)

Io penso ci sarà il record assoluto di coloro che non andranno a votare.
Forse non è giusto e sicuramente non si risolve la situazione astenendosi ma lo schifo che si prova per tutto ciò che ci circonda?
La sensazione che comunque non se ne uscirà bene o non se ne uscirà mai?
La consapevolezza che forse berlusconi è il male minore è già un buon motivo per cadere in depressione.
Mi pare per certi versi di rivivere la nostra situazione calcistica col milan fuori da tutto e noi tifosi che ci ritroviamo a sperare che il titolo lo vinca il napoli anzichè la juve.
Solo che il calcio è un gioco mentre il presente e il futuro del nostro paese sono una cosa seria.


----------



## rot-schwarz (19 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè critichi tutto e tutti ma gli unici che vogliono cambiare lo status quo ( il M5S ) non vanno bene ?
> È una contraddizione


ma i cinque stelle vogliono uscire dalla moneta unica, ma lo sai che significa per l'italia? i tassi di interessei salirebbero almeno al 10 % l'inflazione sarebbe a doppia cifra..la raggi fa piu' schifo dei sindaci che c'erano prima a Roma..la spesa deve essere diminuita l'italia vive al di sopra della sua possibilita' troppi statali..il sindacato ha troppa forza..l'apparato e' lento..sono stato a roma e napoli per 4 giorni a settembre..dovunque vedi cantieri..ma nessuno ci lavora..ma cosa fanno? sono a spasso? Vado al comune, apertura dalle 9 alle 12 tutto qui, mi viene da ridere..le banche aperti solatanto la mattina..le poste..ma come deve andare avanti il sistema? spedisco una cartolina dall'italia per la germania ci mette quasi 2 settimane, faccio lo stesso dall spoagna ci mette 4 giorni..treni sempre in ritardo, nessuno rispetta le regole..non ha nienet a che fare con la politica..questa e' l'abitudine..e io sono rabbiatissimo..sono costretto a vivere all'estero perche la mia patria non mi da la possibilita di lavorare e esprimermi al meglio..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Gennaio 2018)

Non date per morto Fonzie, troverà un modo per attaccarsi al carrozzone.


----------



## ps18ps (19 Gennaio 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> ma i cinque stelle vogliono uscire dalla moneta unica, ma lo sai che significa per l'italia? i tassi di interessei salirebbero almeno al 10 % l'inflazione sarebbe a doppia cifra..la raggi fa piu' schifo dei sindaci che c'erano prima a Roma..la spesa deve essere diminuita l'italia vive al di sopra della sua possibilita' troppi statali..il sindacato ha troppa forza..l'apparato e' lento..sono stato a roma e napoli per 4 giorni a settembre..dovunque vedi cantieri..ma nessuno ci lavora..ma cosa fanno? sono a spasso? Vado al comune, apertura dalle 9 alle 12 tutto qui, mi viene da ridere..le banche aperti solatanto la mattina..le poste..ma come deve andare avanti il sistema? spedisco una cartolina dall'italia per la germania ci mette quasi 2 settimane, faccio lo stesso dall spoagna ci mette 4 giorni..treni sempre in ritardo, nessuno rispetta le regole..non ha nienet a che fare con la politica..questa e' l'abitudine..e io sono rabbiatissimo..sono costretto a vivere all'estero perche la mia patria non mi da la possibilita di lavorare e esprimermi al meglio..



vero, le riforme da fare non piacerebbero alle persone e non le vota nessuno. Purtroppo dobbiamo tagliare ancora molti costi, abbiamo un debito pubblico insostenibile, e tutti fanno promesse elettorali che sono insostenibili


----------



## rot-schwarz (19 Gennaio 2018)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> vero, le riforme da fare non piacerebbero alle persone e non le vota nessuno. Purtroppo dobbiamo tagliare ancora molti costi, abbiamo un debito pubblico insostenibile, e tutti fanno promesse elettorali che sono insostenibili


le promesse che fa berlusconi sono balle e io sono di destra non sono di sinistra..l'alternativa pero' aumentera' le tasse che faccio voto uno che le promesse non li mantiene ma le tasse non le aumenta`? o voto l'alternativa che aumenta le tasse?
le tasse si possono diminuire ma a lo stesso tempo i costi sono troppo alti..il flat tax al 25 % non e' possibile..15/25/35 e taglia alla spesa ma veramente tagliare con dolori e con politiche inpopolari..e con pericolo di scioperi generali..ma a me i scioperi generali non mi farebbero paura..li farei scioperare fino a quando non hanno piu' niente da mangiare..dopo vediamo se sciopereranno..


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Gennaio 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> ma i cinque stelle vogliono uscire dalla moneta unica, ma lo sai che significa per l'italia? i tassi di interessei salirebbero almeno al 10 % l'inflazione sarebbe a doppia cifra..la raggi fa piu' schifo dei sindaci che c'erano prima a Roma..la spesa deve essere diminuita l'italia vive al di sopra della sua possibilita' troppi statali..il sindacato ha troppa forza..l'apparato e' lento..sono stato a roma e napoli per 4 giorni a settembre..dovunque vedi cantieri..ma nessuno ci lavora..ma cosa fanno? sono a spasso? Vado al comune, apertura dalle 9 alle 12 tutto qui, mi viene da ridere..le banche aperti solatanto la mattina..le poste..ma come deve andare avanti il sistema? spedisco una cartolina dall'italia per la germania ci mette quasi 2 settimane, faccio lo stesso dall spoagna ci mette 4 giorni..treni sempre in ritardo, nessuno rispetta le regole..non ha nienet a che fare con la politica..questa e' l'abitudine..e io sono rabbiatissimo..sono costretto a vivere all'estero perche la mia patria non mi da la possibilita di lavorare e esprimermi al meglio..



gli italiani fuggono...
le imprese fuggono....
'e ma bisogna adattarsi ai tempi e bisogna rimettersi in discussione'. -cit-
Ma un paese che costringe i propri figli a partire non è un paese fallito??


----------



## rot-schwarz (19 Gennaio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> gli italiani fuggono...
> le imprese fuggono....
> 'e ma bisogna adattarsi ai tempi e bisogna rimettersi in discussione'. -cit-
> Ma un paese che costringe i propri figli a partire non è un paese fallito??


il paese ha fallito sicuramente non ancora economicamente grazie alla capacita' che gli italiani hanno nel modo di trovare non so sempre una via d'uscita ma..c'e ancora la possibilita' di cambiare ma molto tempo non e' rimasto. Com'e' possibile che la gran canaria ha piu' turisti che la sardegna e sicilia messe insieme..non e' possibile che la citta' come barcellona che e' una bella citta' riceve piu' turisti che roma..ma parliamo di roma..non di timbuktu..c'e' tanta possibilta' ma l'italia e gli italiani non sfruttano il dono che quello che lassu' cia dato..i problemi che l'italia se li avrebbe la germania..in germania ci sarebbe il quarto reich..


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Gennaio 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> ma i cinque stelle vogliono uscire dalla moneta unica, ma lo sai che significa per l'italia? i tassi di interessei salirebbero almeno al 10 % l'inflazione sarebbe a doppia cifra..la raggi fa piu' schifo dei sindaci che c'erano prima a Roma..la spesa deve essere diminuita l'italia vive al di sopra della sua possibilita' troppi statali..il sindacato ha troppa forza..l'apparato e' lento..sono stato a roma e napoli per 4 giorni a settembre..dovunque vedi cantieri..ma nessuno ci lavora..ma cosa fanno? sono a spasso? Vado al comune, apertura dalle 9 alle 12 tutto qui, mi viene da ridere..le banche aperti solatanto la mattina..le poste..ma come deve andare avanti il sistema? spedisco una cartolina dall'italia per la germania ci mette quasi 2 settimane, faccio lo stesso dall spoagna ci mette 4 giorni..treni sempre in ritardo, nessuno rispetta le regole..non ha nienet a che fare con la politica..questa e' l'abitudine..e io sono rabbiatissimo..sono costretto a vivere all'estero perche la mia patria non mi da la possibilita di lavorare e esprimermi al meglio..



A leggerti mi viene in mente quel tedesco, tale pasquale ametrano, che nel film di Verdone 'bianco, rosso e verdone' raggiunge la sua Matera a bordo della mitica alfasud per andare a votare.


----------



## rot-schwarz (19 Gennaio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A leggerti mi viene in mente quel tedesco, tale pasquale ametrano, che nel film di Verdone 'bianco, rosso e verdone' raggiunge la sua Matera a bordo della mitica alfasud per andare a votare.


da almeno 10 anni possiamo votare per lettera..ma negli anni 80 mi ricordo che i miei genitori scesero per andare a votare ma non con una alfa sud fino al 85 avevano la ritmo..


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Gennaio 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> da almeno 10 anni possiamo votare per lettera..ma negli anni 80 mi ricordo che i miei genitori scesero per andare a votare ma non con una alfa sud fino al 85 avevano la ritmo..




la ritmo, eroe!!!
La mia prima auto da neo patentato.
Con quel volante altro che la palestra, i bicipiti da camionista si facevano svoltando.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Gennaio 2018)

Ragazzi guardate questo video!

Meno male che silvio c'è!


----------



## andre85 (19 Gennaio 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> la gente vota berlusconi anche se ha fatto schifo, perche' l'alternativa fa ancora piu' schifo..se i cinque stelle rappresenstano la nuove generazione d'italia allora buona notte..il secondo motivo..l'italia sicuramente vira tradizionalmente verso centro-destra, hanno votato una volta renzi e la sinistra ma una seconda volta difficile..e dopo per dire la verita' non so se andro a votare..perche non cambiera' niente perche' gli italiani quelli vecchi vogliono mantenere lo status quo, e la nuova generazione e' ancora peggio..niente roforme niente cambiamento..riforme in italia n on li vuole nessuno..le riforme all'inizio sono dolori ma all fine aprofittono tutti..il mondo del lavoro troppo rigido..troppe leggi..il sistema italia troppo lento..la produttivita' troppo bassa..se l'italia vuole essere piu' competitiva..i salari non possono salire per i prossimi 5 anni...dal 2001 in Italia i salari sonio cresciuti del 25 %, in francia 15%, in Germania il 7 % e in spagna il 5 T%..come de funzionare una economia se la produttivita' e bassa e i salari sono troppo alti..



Troppo comodo fare un discorso del genere, se i salari sono aumentati del 25% il costo della vita è raddoppiato quindi il potere d acquisto è il 40% in meno. *Siamo la nazione con lo stipendio medio piu basso in UE*, i laureati arrivano a prendere la metà dei loro coetanei in Francia. Paghiamo un enormità di tasse, ma a differenza di altri stati con la stessa pressione fiscale non abbiamo nessun aiuto.
Sono un ingeniere vivo all estero e ricevo offerte da tutta europa. Leggere che i salari sono troppo alti 
mi lascia semplicemente basito, e senza offesa mi sa che sei un bel po distaccato dalla realta lavorativa e salariale in italia


----------



## PM3 (19 Gennaio 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> ma i cinque stelle vogliono uscire dalla moneta unica, ma lo sai che significa per l'italia? i tassi di interessei salirebbero almeno al 10 % l'inflazione sarebbe a doppia cifra..la raggi fa piu' schifo dei sindaci che c'erano prima a Roma..la spesa deve essere diminuita l'italia vive al di sopra della sua possibilita' troppi statali..il sindacato ha troppa forza..l'apparato e' lento..sono stato a roma e napoli per 4 giorni a settembre..dovunque vedi cantieri..ma nessuno ci lavora..ma cosa fanno? sono a spasso? Vado al comune, apertura dalle 9 alle 12 tutto qui, mi viene da ridere..le banche aperti solatanto la mattina..le poste..ma come deve andare avanti il sistema? spedisco una cartolina dall'italia per la germania ci mette quasi 2 settimane, faccio lo stesso dall spoagna ci mette 4 giorni..treni sempre in ritardo, nessuno rispetta le regole..non ha nienet a che fare con la politica..questa e' l'abitudine..e io sono rabbiatissimo..sono costretto a vivere all'estero perche la mia patria non mi da la possibilita di lavorare e esprimermi al meglio..



Ma queste previsioni di inflazione e tassi di interesse chi le ha fatte?
Che poi un determinato tasso di inflazione può aiutare ad uscire dalla crisi. Tra l'altra il debito pubblico varrebbe di meno... 

Questi cantieri dove non ci lavora nessuno, non ti è venuto in mente che forse non ci sono i soldi per far andare avanti i lavori, o le aziende che ci lavoravano sono fallite?
Le banche sono aperte anche nel primo pomeriggio. 
Sui comuni è vero per non parlare che sarebbe necessario solo un terzo degli impiegati attuali. 
Anche il resto, hai ragione a lamentarti. 
Tutto però è cominciato con l'euro e le politiche di austerità che non sono servite a nulla.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> ma i cinque stelle vogliono uscire dalla moneta unica, ma lo sai che significa per l'italia? i tassi di interessei salirebbero almeno al 10 % l'inflazione sarebbe a doppia cifra..la raggi fa piu' schifo dei sindaci che c'erano prima a Roma..la spesa deve essere diminuita l'italia vive al di sopra della sua possibilita' troppi statali..il sindacato ha troppa forza..l'apparato e' lento..sono stato a roma e napoli per 4 giorni a settembre..dovunque vedi cantieri..ma nessuno ci lavora..ma cosa fanno? sono a spasso? Vado al comune, apertura dalle 9 alle 12 tutto qui, mi viene da ridere..le banche aperti solatanto la mattina..le poste..ma come deve andare avanti il sistema? spedisco una cartolina dall'italia per la germania ci mette quasi 2 settimane, faccio lo stesso dall spoagna ci mette 4 giorni..treni sempre in ritardo, nessuno rispetta le regole..non ha nienet a che fare con la politica..questa e' l'abitudine..e io sono rabbiatissimo..sono costretto a vivere all'estero perche la mia patria non mi da la possibilita di lavorare e esprimermi al meglio..



 mi sa che sei rimasto un pò indietro sulle info del M5S . Quindi la tua lettera che dalla posta di Roma ci mette 2 settimane sarebbe colpa della Raggi ?  

Buon Berlusconi, ammesso che tu risieda in italia.

Ps: Come il mio amico che da NY dal suo attico da 4 milioni di dollari passa la sua esistenza a parlare male del M5S.


----------



## Milanista (19 Gennaio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ragazzi guardate questo video!
> 
> Meno male che silvio c'è!



Ahahah bellissimo


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ragazzi guardate questo video!
> 
> Meno male che silvio c'è!



Tutto ciò è BELLISSIMO


----------



## rot-schwarz (19 Gennaio 2018)

andre85 ha scritto:


> Troppo comodo fare un discorso del genere, se i salari sono aumentati del 25% il costo della vita è raddoppiato quindi il potere d acquisto è il 40% in meno. *Siamo la nazione con lo stipendio medio piu basso in UE*, i laureati arrivano a prendere la metà dei loro coetanei in Francia. Paghiamo un enormità di tasse, ma a differenza di altri stati con la stessa pressione fiscale non abbiamo nessun aiuto.
> Sono un ingeniere vivo all estero e ricevo offerte da tutta europa. Leggere che i salari sono troppo alti
> mi lascia semplicemente basito, e senza offesa mi sa che sei un bel po distaccato dalla realta lavorativa e salariale in italia


in base alla produttivita' i salari in italia sono troppo alti, la produttivita' in italia e una della piu' bassa d'europa..anche negli anni 70 e 80 la produttivita' era bassa, ma il governo che fece svaluto' la lira per essere competitiva..che l'italia non era pronta per l'euro questo e' sicuro..ma adesso uscirne sarebbe un suicidio..i debiti italiani sono in euro non in lire..se l'italia esce dal euro, la lira dopo di due giorni vale il 30 % in meno, i debiti in euro come li paga? La realta' in Italia non e' mai cambiata tra gli anni 70 e oggi, ma il mondo e' cambiato, e L'italia non ha cambiato..le tasse non e' che hanno iniziato adesso a evadere, evadere e lo psort nazionale in italia..e' stato sempre cosi', la germnia fino al 2003 aveva problemi simili di produttivita' come l'italia nel 1998 aveva la disoccupazione al 12 % adesso e' al 4 % i slalari non sono cresciuti negli ultimi 15 ani quasi niente, la competivitita delle aziende tedesche e' cresciuta..ma questo non basta, molte aziende tedesche si sono psiecializzate in prodotti di alta gamma, le aziende italiane molte producono molto nella media gamma e bassa gamma..ci sono anche eccezzioni (moda, meccanica), ma se vedi per esempio una lavatrice, propdotti tedeschi e italiani, fino aalla fine degli anni 90 L#italia aveva in europa una grande fetta di mercato ma adesso quasi insignificante, le imprese tedesche di alta gamma ( Miele, Bosch,Siemens) sono cresciute, i prodotti italiani ( candy, indesit) quasi spariti, e'arrivata la concorrenza cinese che concorre in quella gamma, e li L'italia non puo mai concorrere, ha bisogno di produrre prodotti di alta gamma come i tedeschi..


----------



## andre85 (19 Gennaio 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> in base alla produttivita' i salari in italia sono troppo alti, la produttivita' in italia e una della piu' bassa d'europa..anche negli anni 70 e 80 la produttivita' era bassa, ma il governo che fece svaluto' la lira per essere competitiva..che l'italia non era pronta per l'euro questo e' sicuro..ma adesso uscirne sarebbe un suicidio..i debiti italiani sono in euro non in lire..se l'italia esce dal euro, la lira dopo di due giorni vale il 30 % in meno, i debiti in euro come li paga? La realta' in Italia non e' mai cambiata tra gli anni 70 e oggi, ma il mondo e' cambiato, e L'italia non ha cambiato..le tasse non e' che hanno iniziato adesso a evadere, evadere e lo psort nazionale in italia..e' stato sempre cosi', la germnia fino al 2003 aveva problemi simili di produttivita' come l'italia nel 1998 aveva la disoccupazione al 12 % adesso e' al 4 % i slalari non sono cresciuti negli ultimi 15 ani quasi niente, la competivitita delle aziende tedesche e' cresciuta..ma questo non basta, molte aziende tedesche si sono psiecializzate in prodotti di alta gamma, le aziende italiane molte producono molto nella media gamma e bassa gamma..ci sono anche eccezzioni (moda, meccanica), ma se vedi per esempio una lavatrice, propdotti tedeschi e italiani, fino aalla fine degli anni 90 L#italia aveva in europa una grande fetta di mercato ma adesso quasi insignificante, le imprese tedesche di alta gamma ( Miele, Bosch,Siemens) sono cresciute, i prodotti italiani ( candy, indesit) quasi spariti, e'arrivata la concorrenza cinese che concorre in quella gamma, e li L'italia non puo mai concorrere, ha bisogno di produrre prodotti di alta gamma come i tedeschi..



Allora non te la prendere ma a mio parere scrivi una po di baggianate e vado di seguito a scriverti il perche.
Iniziamo dal tuo discorso della produttivita da dove prendi tali dati?
ci sono aziende in italia che sono leader nel settore e sicuramente non hanno problemi di produttività, ma semmai di tassazione, se non lo sapessi in italia le aziende pagano il 65% di tasse, questo perchè le grandi aziende vedi FIAT MEDIASET CASE DI GIOCO D AZZARDO evadono MILIARDI di euro, ma a tuo dire il problema sono gli stipendi ( 1000 euro netti al mesi e affitti da 700).
o del piccolo artigiano o idraulico che non fa delle fatture per campare.
E chi è che ha permesso tutto questo negli ultimi ventanni? Ma secondo te meglio continuare con loro e abbassiamo ancora gli stipendi cosi distruggiamo ancora di piu il terziario.
Ora parliamo del fatto che prima parli di stipendi alti poi passi a un discorso di gamma di prodotti di vendita, almeno qui sembri piu logico.
Ma se questo è il problema be gli stipendi vanno aumentati se con i lavoratori qualificati col cavolo che vengono in italia a vivere con lo stipendio di un operaio.
Ma passiamo ad esaminare anche cosa hanno fatto i governi per agevolare tale svilluppo, be niente, hanno tagliato soldi alle università, hanno creato migliaia di leggi rendendo il sistema burocratico cosi lento che nessuno riesce ad investire in italia ( vedasi Microsoft che voleva aprire una sede a torino ma dopo 2 anni senza permessi per costruire ci ha rinunciato).
Poi passiamo alle tasse ma quale cavolo di azienda investirebbe in un paese che ti chiede 35% sugli utili dell azienda e 35% se vuoi passare i soldi dall azieda al proprietario ( uguale 65%) di tasse per il propretario.
Ora da buon tedesco cosa suggerisci diminuzione dei salari. Unica obbiezione forse tu nel 2012 eri in germania io in italia e la brillante idea dell austerity a fatto crollare il PIL.
Spiegami un po una persona che ora fa fatica a campare con 1000/1200 euro al mese se gli abbassi puri il salario cosa pensi che faccia?
Il tuo bel ragionamento con i prodotti di alta gamma dimmi come puo combaciare con stipendi da fame per i lavorati specializati


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Gennaio 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> in base alla produttivita' i salari in italia sono troppo alti, la produttivita' in italia e una della piu' bassa d'europa..anche negli anni 70 e 80 la produttivita' era bassa, ma il governo che fece svaluto' la lira per essere competitiva..che l'italia non era pronta per l'euro questo e' sicuro..ma adesso uscirne sarebbe un suicidio..*i debiti italiani sono in euro non in lire..se l'italia esce dal euro, la lira dopo di due giorni vale il 30 % in meno, i debiti in euro come li paga?* La realta' in Italia non e' mai cambiata tra gli anni 70 e oggi, ma il mondo e' cambiato, e L'italia non ha cambiato..le tasse non e' che hanno iniziato adesso a evadere, evadere e lo psort nazionale in italia..e' stato sempre cosi', la germnia fino al 2003 aveva problemi simili di produttivita' come l'italia nel 1998 aveva la disoccupazione al 12 % adesso e' al 4 % i slalari non sono cresciuti negli ultimi 15 ani quasi niente, la competivitita delle aziende tedesche e' cresciuta..ma questo non basta, molte aziende tedesche si sono psiecializzate in prodotti di alta gamma, le aziende italiane molte producono molto nella media gamma e bassa gamma..ci sono anche eccezzioni (moda, meccanica), ma se vedi per esempio una lavatrice, propdotti tedeschi e italiani, fino aalla fine degli anni 90 L#italia aveva in europa una grande fetta di mercato ma adesso quasi insignificante, le imprese tedesche di alta gamma ( Miele, Bosch,Siemens) sono cresciute, i prodotti italiani ( candy, indesit) quasi spariti, e'arrivata la concorrenza cinese che concorre in quella gamma, e li L'italia non puo mai concorrere, ha bisogno di produrre prodotti di alta gamma come i tedeschi..



I debiti non vanno pagati, semplice. Chi vuole i debiti indietro sono persone ostili all'Italia: una delle prime banche ad avere indietro il debito fu Morgan Stanley a cui Monti, appena insediato, bonificò 2,5 miliardi di euro. Morgan Stanley non aveva bisogno di quel denaro, e l'Italia era un Paese in grado di pagare il proprio debito essendo il Paese europeo più virtuoso.

Perchè poi nessuno sottolinea il debito francese? Il debito USA, il debito Giapponese? Basta con questo sbandierare la questione del debito, dietro cui ci sono appunto i creditori.
Creditori che hanno colpe anch'essi perchè se presti denaro a chi dubbiamente può ridarteli è colpa tua. La DeutshceBank perchè ha prestato miliardi alla Grecia? Può anche attaccarsi e perderli, i tedeschi devono perderci, la prossima volta il risparmiatore scelga un'altra banca che abbia una politica differente; invece no, preferiscono affamare un Paese intero, con il benestare di quel voltafaccia di Tsipras - e i grillini purtroppo sono della stessa stregua, sbraitano su temi fondamentali poi bellamente un giorno dicono tutto il contrario.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Gennaio 2018)

andre85 ha scritto:


> Allora non te la prendere ma a mio parere scrivi una po di baggianate e vado di seguito a scriverti il perche.
> Iniziamo dal tuo discorso della produttivita da dove prendi tali dati?
> ci sono aziende in italia che sono leader nel settore e sicuramente non hanno problemi di produttività, ma semmai di tassazione, se non lo sapessi in italia le aziende pagano il 65% di tasse, questo perchè le grandi aziende vedi FIAT MEDIASET CASE DI GIOCO D AZZARDO evadono MILIARDI di euro, ma a tuo dire il problema sono gli stipendi ( 1000 euro netti al mesi e affitti da 700).
> o del piccolo artigiano o idraulico che non fa delle fatture per campare.
> ...





FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> I debiti non vanno pagati, semplice. Chi vuole i debiti indietro sono persone ostili all'Italia: una delle prime banche ad avere indietro il debito fu Morgan Stanley a cui Monti, appena insediato, bonificò 2,5 miliardi di euro. Morgan Stanley non aveva bisogno di quel denaro, e l'Italia era un Paese in grado di pagare il proprio debito essendo il Paese europeo più virtuoso.
> 
> Perchè poi nessuno sottolinea il debito francese? Il debito USA, il debito Giapponese? Basta con questo sbandierare la questione del debito, dietro cui ci sono appunto i creditori.
> Creditori che hanno colpe anch'essi perchè se presti denaro a chi dubbiamente può ridarteli è colpa tua. La DeutshceBank perchè ha prestato miliardi alla Grecia? Può anche attaccarsi e perderli, i tedeschi devono perderci, la prossima volta il risparmiatore scelga un'altra banca che abbia una politica differente; invece no, preferiscono affamare un Paese intero, con il benestare di quel voltafaccia di Tsipras - e i grillini purtroppo sono della stessa stregua, sbraitano su temi fondamentali poi bellamente un giorno dicono tutto il contrario.



In questa situazione disarmante per l'Italia, almeno è confortante sapere che qualcuno ancora usa il cervello.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2018)

andre85 ha scritto:


> allora non te la prendere ma a mio parere scrivi una po di baggianate e vado di seguito a scriverti il perche.
> Iniziamo dal tuo discorso della produttivita da dove prendi tali dati?
> Ci sono aziende in italia che sono leader nel settore e sicuramente non hanno problemi di produttività, ma semmai di tassazione, se non lo sapessi in italia le aziende pagano il 65% di tasse, questo perchè le grandi aziende vedi fiat mediaset case di gioco d azzardo evadono miliardi di euro, ma a tuo dire il problema sono gli stipendi ( 1000 euro netti al mesi e affitti da 700).
> O del piccolo artigiano o idraulico che non fa delle fatture per campare.
> ...



amen fratello


----------



## Superpippo80 (19 Gennaio 2018)

Sondaggio Euromedia 17/01:

FI 18%
Lega 13,5%
FdI 4,4%
NCI 2,4%
Altri Cdx 0,7%
Totale Cdx: 39%

PD 24,2%
Insieme 0,4%
CP 1,2%
+ Europa 1,8%
SVP 0,3% 
Totale Csx: 27,9%

M5S: 26,3%

LeU: 6%


----------



## rot-schwarz (20 Gennaio 2018)

andre85 ha scritto:


> Allora non te la prendere ma a mio parere scrivi una po di baggianate e vado di seguito a scriverti il perche.
> Iniziamo dal tuo discorso della produttivita da dove prendi tali dati?
> ci sono aziende in italia che sono leader nel settore e sicuramente non hanno problemi di produttività, ma semmai di tassazione, se non lo sapessi in italia le aziende pagano il 65% di tasse, questo perchè le grandi aziende vedi FIAT MEDIASET CASE DI GIOCO D AZZARDO evadono MILIARDI di euro, ma a tuo dire il problema sono gli stipendi ( 1000 euro netti al mesi e affitti da 700).
> o del piccolo artigiano o idraulico che non fa delle fatture per campare.
> ...


con la tua risposta dai ragione a quelli che scrivono che gli italiani non vogliono cambiare..in italia si evade da sempre non soltanto da 20 anni..prima del 2001 l'italia pagava sui debiti dal 7-8 % di interessei, dal 2001 fino al 2007 pagava 1,5 % con i soldi risparmiati non si e' fatto niente, L'italia la possibbilta' la teneva e che cosa ha fatto?,regali di qua e di la..adesso la produttivita'significa efficenza..allora al tuo parere i cinesi non sono in grado di produrre tecnologia avanzata perche guadagnano soltanto 300 euro al mese..l'italiano ne guadagna mille..il cinese lavora 12 ore al giorno, ha soltanto 10 giorni di ferie al all'anno, il giapponese lavora 6 giorni alla settimana e ha la settimana di lavoro quasi 50 ore e va in pensione a 70 anni. in germnia la pensione minima e' a 500 euro e in italia la vogliono portare a mille scherziamo chi la paga? ip pago il 45 % di tassa al mese sul mio stipendio piu' 350 euro di cassa muta ogni mese..se sei disoccupato e non ti cerchi il lavoro ti tolgono il sussidio di disoccupazione, la succesione in germania e' al 30 per cento..pago per la casa 1200 euro di tasse, in italia per 50 anni non hanno pagato niente..e torniamo sulla produttivita' se tu pensi che il motivo che l'italia non ha prodotti di alta gamma come la germania e perche' i salari sono bassi ti sbagli, la politica economica dei governi e di molti imprese e da principianti..e se guardo i siti web di certi imprese italiane mi viene il grirostomaco..e dopo l'istruzione la conoscenza d'una lingua straniera non e' buona....e possiamo continuare..
io adesso ho finito..e dopo non sono tedesco..io l'italia la posso crticare perche' sono italiano..se un tedesco in germnia critica L'italia l'ho sempre difesa anche se e' molto difficile..
Quello che e' successo in Italia dal 1980 in poi e' stato pian piano un disatro, con la caduta del muro di berlino e' cambiato tutto..nuovi mercati nuovi concorrenti..la francia e' come L'italia, con macron credo che sta andando nel verso giusto..allora o si cambia drasticamente o la vedo male male


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Gennaio 2018)

E' l'evasione a tenere a galla il Paese. La produttività non è un problema. Il problema è uno stato troppo burocratico e spendaccione; la volontà (il comandamento) di pagare il debito; la pressione fiscale; la sovranità, che è correlata a quasi tutti i problemi tranne il primo, anzi l' UE è un'aggiunta di spese inutili e di burocrazia asfissiante.
Berlusconi, o meglio FI, hanno tradito su tutti i punti quindi è strano siano così avanti nei sondaggi che però non valgono nulla e purtroppo ce li dovremo sorbire per due mesi continuamente...
Ma io se esistessero solo FI e m5s voterei comunque il primo, perchè i 5s le poche idee che hanno sono troppo balzane, fallaci; una pletora di incompetenti fanatici totalitaristi di sinistra alla ribalta. Sarebbe bello, mi piacerebbe, che rappresentassero una bella avventura politica rivoluzionaria; mi spiace per i sostenitori - tra cui anche molti amici - che non si accorgono delle insidie che nasconde, della truffa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Gennaio 2018)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Sondaggio Euromedia 17/01:
> 
> FI 18%
> Lega 13,5%
> ...




 emigro


----------



## Jaqen (20 Gennaio 2018)

Sistema attuale:
Redditi sopra i 75.000 euro aliquota al 43%
Redditi fino ai 25.000 euro aliquota al 27%

Con Salvene e Silvio:
Redditi sopra i 75.000 euro aliquota al 23%
Redditi fino ai 25.000 euro aliquota al 23%


----------

